# Golden Retriever Just eats everything



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!

Your golden sounds normal to me

Goldens love to eat. They are not picky eaters so most of them will eat anything. They are always willing to have another helping. Some people give their dogs green beans or grated carrot to help fill them up.

I start to seriously worry when my golden walks away from food.

How much food do you give him?

Goldens are _less likely_ to seek out things to eat if they are kept active.

I wouldn't be happy if you put your fingers in my mouth either. Most golden owners go out of their way to pick up things that their golden should not be eating eg socks, toys, trash, napkins, etc.

We look forward to hearing more about your sweet boy


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

My Ben is a garbage hound too. He checks everything out to see if it's edible, and most everything is, for him. I've learned to keep an eye out for anything on the ground that looks unusual (i.e. not a leaf or stone) and I steer Ben away from it. He'll eat long dead frogs, rabbit poop, anything that has spilled from a garbage can, wrappers, etc. Our neighborhood is pretty clean, but even so, he'll find a lot of stuff that I miss. 

One thing you can do is work on "Trade" - teach your dog to exchange what he has for a high value treat in your pocket. Ben doesn't really mind if we take stuff from him, but many dogs get very possessive and you can get bitten trying to wrestle an especially interesting tidbit. Better to avoid that by having your dog voluntarily give up his find.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

My 8 year old Brooks is the same way. The other day I got him out of the car and noticed someone had dropped some ChikFilA fries on the parking lot right by where I parked my car. I told him "leave it" as we got out of the car, and he did.
BUT
by the time we went back to the car, I had completely forgotten about the fries......but he hadn't! He ate them before I quite realized what had happened as we passed them the 2nd time.
I guess it is a trait that led to their survival as a species--grab food fast whenever you can.


----------



## Sirfoulhook (Dec 2, 2011)

All my retrievers have been sea food lovers. See food or anything that remotely resembles food and eat it. Always hungry. Totally normal but you need the leave it command.


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

I once saw my dog Amber's brother grab a full loaf of bread and swallow it it in about 10 seconds flat. He was the the biggest garbage hound I ever saw


----------

